# R.I.P my beautiful girls



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

well for those that know of my 3 egg bound snakes I had, the female snow corn died a few days ago now,

My choc and yellow cali king went to vets on tues night, had an operation to remove the eggs yesterday all seemed to go fine but just got a call this morning to say she has now passed away too.
I know its really no ones falt but I feel so horrid putting my girls through all that. End of breeding here for me now.

my third female got her 2 last eggs out and is doing well now though so theres a happy note.

2 lovely girls gone but not forgotten.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Really Sorry to hear the news losing 1 is bad enough but 2 must be awefull,
fingers crossed your third one is ok and have some good karma from me,
Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Anne! Don't let it dampen your spirits though, you are a FANTASTIC keeper and breeding, your hatchlings are absolutly stellar. You couldnt be a more honest and upfront person in regards to the snakes, I only wish there were more breeders like yourself in it for the snakes and not the money.

RIP to your beautiful snakes.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw I'm sorry for your loss 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

im gutted for you how awfull to loose not one but 2 

r.i.p girls


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

really sorry you have had to go through that! you did what you couldnt things couldnt be helped! R.I.P girls x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind words and thoughts. x x


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry to read this, i think im keeping clear of breeding as the risks dont outweight the gain for me

glad your other snake has done well with her eggs good luck with those and although you lost 2 lovely sounding ladies, you got 2 new babies to look after


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Genuinely sorry to read your post. I hope brighter times come with the bringing up of your two little ones.


Mark.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anne, I am SO sorry for your loss. I do know how you feel. It has been an awful season and I know how much you care for your snakes. X


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

so sorry to hear this anne 

as elle said as hard as it is try not to let it dampen your spirits you're a fantastic keeper and breeder. My (not so little) Iris is testament to that. You couldn't have been more helpful and honest all the way through.

R.I.P beautiful girlies


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

sorry for your loss... our thoughts are with you... X


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that hun. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats a devastating story....I'm so sorry.

RIP ladies.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

I, also, send my condolence Anne, it's never pleasant to lose an animal & particularly so when the loss is due to breeding.

There's no easy way around the fact that Breeding HAS it's drawbacks & that mortality is something we all hope will never happen, but, at some point during the years of keeping these critters............it will occur.

Ya keep your chin up now.

Best regards.

Lex


----------

